# Sucks to be a Giraffe



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

that looks insanely uncomfortable...


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey they've been doing it for thousands of years and it works.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well ya but so does washing clothes by hand. I think Giraffes need to get together as a collective and work something out...

I don't know if anyone will find that funny but im throwing it out there


----------

